# Luminosité automatique de l'écran



## rtype (1 Février 2004)

L'un d'entre vous a t'il remarqué que lorsqu'on active la luminosité automatique de l'écran  ( dans les préférences systèmes ) , elle diminue si on assombri la lumière ambiante , et inversement ??? ( pour tester , il suffit de placer les mains sur les enceintes de chaque côté du clavier ) , j'aurais bien pensé le contraire non ?!?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2004)

Où régles-tu la luminosité automatique? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tu parles pas plutôt du rétro-éclairage du clavier?


----------



## Polykrate (1 Février 2004)

Oui, mais que sur les PowerBook


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2004)

Polykrate a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais que sur les PowerBook



Pas les iBooks, donc?


----------



## Yip (1 Février 2004)

rtype a dit:
			
		

> L'un d'entre vous a t'il remarqué que lorsqu'on active la luminosité automatique de l'écran  ( dans les préférences systèmes ) , elle diminue si on assombri la lumière ambiante , et inversement ??? ( pour tester , il suffit de placer les mains sur les enceintes de chaque côté du clavier ) , j'aurais bien pensé le contraire non ?!?




Il s'agit plutôt du rétro-éclairage du clavier, effectivement WebO. Et ça ne concerne que les Powerbooks, qui plus est tous les 17" et les 15" avec l'option, pas les 12", ni les iBooks donc.

En fait non, c'est logique que le rétro-éclairage diminue lorsque la luminosité ambiante baisse (quand on cache les capteurs en mettant les mains sur les enceintes donc), pour éviter "l'éblouissement" dans le noir ou au moins parce-que la luminosité a moins besoin d'être importante dans l'obscurité. C'est pareil avec certains radio-réveils ou autres appareils ainsi équipés.


----------



## rtype (1 Février 2004)

Je parle bien de la luminosité automatique de l'écran sur les derniers PB , je possède un 15" , j'avais oublié de préciser , sorry !! , allez donc voir dans préférences systèmes puis dans moniteur et juste en bas  "ajuster automatiquement luminosité en fonction de la lumière ambiante"


----------



## Oizo (1 Février 2004)

rtype a dit:
			
		

> L'un d'entre vous a t'il remarqué que lorsqu'on active la luminosité automatique de l'écran  ( dans les préférences systèmes ) , elle diminue si on assombri la lumière ambiante , et inversement ??? ( pour tester , il suffit de placer les mains sur les enceintes de chaque côté du clavier ) , j'aurais bien pensé le contraire non ?!?



Non c'est logique, essaye voir de diminuer la luminosité assez fortement lorsque la lumière ambiante est élevée, tu ne verras plus grand chose sur ton écran. A l'inverse, ton écran se verra très bien dans le noir avec une luminosité faible.


----------



## rtype (1 Février 2004)

Bah ! c'est bien je suis heureux , c'est au moins une chose qui fonctionne correctement sur cette machine (le 15" )! merci


----------



## Yip (1 Février 2004)

rtype a dit:
			
		

> Je parle bien de la luminosité automatique de l'écran sur les derniers PB , je possède un 15" , j'avais oublié de préciser , sorry !! , allez donc voir dans préférences systèmes puis dans moniteur et juste en bas  "ajuster automatiquement luminosité en fonction de la lumière ambiante"




Ah c'est cool cette fonction, ça doit faire économiser un peu d'énergie, j'aimerais bien avoir ça sur mon 12" !


----------



## blackader (1 Février 2004)

franchement autant le retro eclairage du clavier je trouve ca un peu gadget autant l'ajustement automatique de la luminosité de l'ecran je trouve ca vraiment nikel


----------



## nantucket (2 Février 2004)

rtype a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! c'est bien je suis heureux , c'est au moins une chose qui fonctionne correctement sur cette machine (le 15" )! merci


Sur une machine à ce prix là, c'est quand même dommage de n'être satisfait que de ça...


----------

